

A day on Hacker News: 25K Visitors, 10K Android Emulator Launches, 1K Accounts - manymo
http://www.manymo.com/blog/2012/10/16/24-hours-on-hacker-news/

======
jc4p
Would love to know how many times of those attempted emulator launches didn't
actually fail ;) I tried to use your site repeatedly but it failed each time.

~~~
dpcan
Came here to say this. Haven't been back to try it yet either. Hopefully this
postmortem post gets some of those folks to remember the service, try again,
and have it work.

UPDATE: I was able to successfully run the emulator without a problem today.
It's very impressive IMO and can see why they received so many sign-ups.

------
revelation
I was able to launch an actual instance today. It's basically a VNC in my
browser. Of course you need some kind of streaming for the graphics content.
But why do you have to stream the control button sets, too?! My browser is
very capable of displaying buttons. It just gives a very terrible feeling if
you have the buttons slooowly change their background as you hover over them.

------
petercooper
If you struggled to use Manymo or are otherwise not keen to sign up but are
still interested, check out this video I found on YouTube:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TXiDPlc3Fg> .. basically a live 5 minute
presentation/tour of how it works.

------
lix2333
When my website hit the front page, I got around 60k visits. I was getting
about 2k regularly before then.

Short blog post about it: [http://noexcuselist.com/blog/effects-of-hackernews-
and-futur...](http://noexcuselist.com/blog/effects-of-hackernews-and-future-
plans/)

------
mbustamante
The instances i launched were terribly slow. I'm from Chile, southamerica so
maybe only US/European/Japan users are able to run the emulator smoothly.

It's a great idea and definitively a service i would pay for. I wish
performance were better.

------
VSerge
that sounds about right. I had an article that made it to the front page of HN
about a month ago, and it was 25k hits and about 5% of what I'd call real
visits, ie people who stayed long enough to read the piece.

